# ga16, ga15 gearbox ration



## fontaracing (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello, 
does anyone out there has in hand the gear ratios of the trannys in ga16de and ga15de?

thanx.

fonta


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Dude,

Try the b14 full nissan service manual http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html

It has *GA16DE* manual transmission ratios (on section/page MT-59); here they are anyway

1st 3.333
2nd 1.955
3rd 1.286
4th 0.926
5th 0.733
Reverse 3.417

Hope that helps!


----------

